# Cosa è diventato il calcio ...



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*

Ho incominciato a tirare calci nel parco sotto casa,avevo 6 anni,dribblavo alberi e avversari,ero la disperazione di allenatori e compagni avevo l'abituidine di entrare in porta con il pallone, spesso mi riusciva pure....Era un calcio diverso,genuino,casareccio,olio canforato negli spogliatoi,scherzi,risate,arrivavo sempre per ultimo,quando arrivavo...,i miei sogni, i miei tormenti tutti in quella borsa,nei miei scarpini!Giocare nei campetti di periferia,è stato altamente educativo....,i valori dello sport,codici scritti e non scritti,sarei potuto arrivare in alto ma non avevo la testa...!Resta una passione  per questo sport che non è più uno sport,niente più valori ne etica,il calcio è diventato altamente diseducativo in tutti i sensi,sceneggiate,simulazioni,risse da strada,sputi,parolacce ,bestemmie,un industria in balia di se stessa,un treno senza freni!Hanno distrutto tutto,si vendono partite,si vendono  giocatori,si vendono i risultati,questi cialtroni senza cuore,vanno in televisione a dire sempre le stesse cose speculando sulla passione dei tifosi.Persone privilegiate che hanno perso il senso della realtà,delle cose,tatuaggi ovunque,orecchini, pettinature alla cazzo di cane,ferrarri, lamborghini,permessi per disabili sulle loro auto, arroganza e nessun rispetto, per niente e per nessuno,i tifosi in fila per un autografo,per una maglietta,come drogati che aspettano lo spacciatore!Ogni domenica le stesse cose,le stesse violenze,le stesse storture,eppure basta osservare una partita di calcio estero,per rendersi conto che questo accade solo qui, in questo paese che piano piano sta perdendo il rispetto di se stesso.Scandali,risse,doping,infiltrazioni mafiose,non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla come al solito.Così ultimamente rimango affascinato dal rugby, tutti professionisti,correttezza,serietà,nessun eccesso,nessuna falsificazione,alti valori, alto senso dello sport,nessuno che si butta,nessuno che insulta l'arbitro,botte e compostezza e alla fine fra sangue e sudore una stretta di mano,con i tifosi delle due squadre vicini fra loro,e chi perde paga la birra....!Grazie per avere ucciso una sana passione.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

Meno male che non me n'è mai fregato una cippa di niente.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno male che non me n'è mai fregato una cippa di niente.


C'è qualcosa che desta la tua attenzione?o sei sempre così algido e asettico?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa che desta la tua attenzione?o sei sempre così algido e asettico?


Mmm. Fammi pensare. Ma in ambito sportivo dici?


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

sul rugby sono d'accordo, soprattutto il nostro, l'americano è diverso, il nostro è duro, vero, per uomini. anche le donne lo praticano, ma sembrano più uomini minuti che donne.

il calcio da noi è spettacolo, ma è così in tutto il mondo. gli interessi sono ormai altissimi.

però, volendo, potresti tornare a giocare sotto casa.

buon divertimento.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> sul rugby sono d'accordo, soprattutto il nostro, l'americano è diverso, il nostro è duro, vero, per uomini. anche le donne lo praticano, ma sembrano più uomini minuti che donne.
> 
> il calcio da noi è spettacolo, ma è così in tutto il mondo. gli interessi sono ormai altissimi.
> 
> ...


Spettacolo?ha senso andare a vedere una cosa sapendo come andrà a finire?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Fammi pensare. Ma in ambito sportivo dici?


Si,ma anche in generale,mi sembri troppo distaccatltre alla donne e le moto cosa cazzo ti appassiona?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma anche in generale,mi sembri troppo distaccatltre alla donne e le moto cosa cazzo ti appassiona?


Libri e musica, non in ordine di preferenza.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spettacolo?ha senso andare a vedere una cosa sapendo come andrà a finire?


No.... considera che è una vita che non metto più piede allo stadio


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> No.... considera che è una vita che non metto più piede allo stadio


Bè ha senso seguire uno sport anche in televisioni sapendo come andrà a finire?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

no cazzo davvero un topic su quella cagata inutile chiamata campionato???  

santa pazienza...


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no cazzo davvero un topic su quella cagata inutile chiamata campionato???
> 
> santa pazienza...


No questo 3d è qualcosa di più,ma non tutti possono capire...


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No questo 3d è qualcosa di più,ma non tutti possono capire...


non tutti.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè ha senso seguire uno sport anche in televisioni sapendo come andrà a finire?



No non ha più senso nulla, nemmeno spendere soldi per la PayTv e vedere un tale scempio...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No questo 3d è qualcosa di più,ma non tutti possono capire...


In effetti la massa dei tifosi è rinomata per cultura, conoscenza ed intelligenza...... ma alla fine l'importante è essere "completamente d'accordo a metà con il mister". 

non ce la posso fare.... lavoro va che è meglio.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In effetti la massa dei tifosi è rinomata per cultura, conoscenza ed intelligenza...... ma alla fine l'importante è essere "completamente d'accordo a metà con il mister".
> 
> non ce la posso fare.... lavoro va che è meglio.


Non banalizzare il tutto dai.Ci sono tifosi e sportivi,io sono uno sportivo,io disquisivo di passione....!


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non banalizzare il tutto dai.Ci sono tifosi e sportivi,io sono uno sportivo,io disquisivo di passione....!


s'è offeso.
non si parla di calcio in sè, ma della passione dietro ad una palla, due ruote, un paio di pattini, una racchetta, etc.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> s'è offeso.
> non si parla di calcio in sè, ma della passione dietro ad una palla, due ruote, un paio di pattini, una racchetta, etc.


Esatto e mi sembrava chiaro.


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non banalizzare il tutto dai.Ci sono tifosi e sportivi,io sono uno sportivo,io disquisivo di passione....!



Oscuro molla il pallone e dedicati a ben altre passioni!:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

*oscuro*

hai perfettamente ragione.
purtroppo questo fenomeno che tu stai denunciando, non è da oggi che accade.
qualche anno fa portai mio figlio più grande allo stadio, ebbene, dopo il primo tempo uscimmo
uscimmo perchè riscontrai uno spettacolo diseducativo all'interno dello stadio
per cui hai ragione quando menzioni lo sporco che c'è all'interno di questo sport
ma alcuni tifosi non sono da meno, purtroppo


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> Oscuro molla il pallone e dedicati a ben altre passioni!:mrgreen:


Grazie,ne ho talmente tante....!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione.
> purtroppo questo fenomeno che tu stai denunciando, non è da oggi che accade.
> qualche anno fa portai mio figlio più grande allo stadio, ebbene, dopo il primo tempo uscimmo
> uscimmo perchè riscontrai uno spettacolo diseducativo all'interno dello stadio
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo.Guardati in tv una partita inglese,i tifosi immobili e composti....!


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.Guardati in tv una partita inglese,i tifosi immobili e composti....!


e senza alcuna protezione


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> e senza alcuna protezione


Ecco chiediti come mai....!Se scrivo che questo stato è una merda,il conte si offende....e mi dissangua i coglioni....!


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco chiediti come mai....!Se scrivo che *questo stato è una merda*,il conte si offende....e mi dissangua i coglioni....!


ci sarebbe da disquisire per ore al riguardo e non solo per la questione sportiva

non aggiungo altro


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Appunto*



gas ha detto:


> ci sarebbe da disquisire per ore al riguardo e non solo per la questione sportiva
> 
> non aggiungo altro


Anche questo è uno spaccato reale....!


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

quando si permette ad un certo sig. Balotelli di dare esempi di cui lui è l'arteficie.... è tutto detto
purtroppo i ragazzini ne fanno un mito


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> Oscuro molla il pallone e dedicati a ben altre passioni!:mrgreen:



io e te dobbiamo parlare :clava:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non banalizzare il tutto dai.Ci sono tifosi e sportivi,io sono uno sportivo,io disquisivo di passione....!


Non volevo banalizzare. E colpa mia. Provo un pessimo sentimento nei confronti della maggior parte dei tifosi, sopratutto di calcio. 
Per me la passione, ed io ne ho anche troppe, va vissuta su se stessi. Giocando correndo urlando e godendo. Io gioco a pallone, scio, suono e tanto altro. Ci metto passione e vivo la mia passione direttamente su stesso. 
Ma tra guardare 22 milionari e giocare a pallone con altra gente direi che c'è un abisso. Piuttosto che guardare una partita me la gioco con la Xbox. 

Sono solo mio opinioni. Ma mi accorgo che spesso quando dico che non sono tifoso vengo preso per un alieno.



oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco chiediti come mai....!Se scrivo che questo stato è una merda,il conte si offende....e mi dissangua i coglioni....!


Lo stato? E' l'italiano medio il problema. Non lo stato. 

Capatonda insegna. IM.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> quando si permette ad un certo sig. Balotelli di dare esempi di cui lui è l'arteficie.... è tutto detto
> purtroppo i ragazzini ne fanno un mito


I ragazzini?tutti, amico caro, compreso berlusconi che ha speso 21 milioni per una mela marcia,sky che gli dedica durante una partita una telecamera specializzata,e questo cammello di colore continua a fare il coatto fin quando sulla sua strada troverà la persona sbagliata....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I ragazzini?tutti, amico caro, compreso berlusconi che ha speso 21 milioni per una mela marcia,sky che gli dedica durante una partita una telecamera specializzata,e questo cammello di colore continua a fare il coatto fin quando sulla sua strada troverà la persona sbagliata....!


fino a che c'è gente che ne parla...


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io e te dobbiamo parlare :clava:



dici??
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dici??
> :mrgreen:


dico :clava:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non volevo banalizzare. E colpa mia. Provo un pessimo sentimento nei confronti della maggior parte dei tifosi, sopratutto di calcio.
> Per me la passione, ed io ne ho anche troppe, va vissuta su se stessi. Giocando correndo urlando e godendo. Io gioco a pallone, scio, suono e tanto altro. Ci metto passione e vivo la mia passione direttamente su stesso.
> Ma tra guardare 22 milionari e giocare a pallone con altra gente direi che c'è un abisso. Piuttosto che guardare una partita me la gioco con la Xbox.
> 
> ...


Allora posso condividere.In effetti lostato siamo noi...!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fino a che c'è gente che ne parla...


Quelli sono i tifosi...!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> dici??
> :mrgreen:


Due chiaccherone che discutono sulle chiacchere...!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Due chiaccherone che discutono sulle chiacchere...!:rotfl::rotfl:


IO NON STO SCHERZANDO


----------



## free (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Due chiaccherone che discutono sulle chiacchere...!:rotfl::rotfl:





ma come hai fatto ad indovinare, zuccherino?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> IO NON STO SCHERZANDO


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Si certo:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma come hai fatto ad indovinare, zuccherino?:rotfl::rotfl:


Cara,conosco le mie forumiste preferite..!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Si certo:rotfl:


:viking:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*

Oscuro intanto che le due chiaccherone litigano, hai un'oretta per me?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro intanto che le due chiaccherone litigano, hai un'oretta per me?


Ti giuro che pensavo a te...!La terza chiaccherona dove stava?eccola.Si ho una mezz'oretta....!


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro intanto che le due chiaccherone litigano, hai un'oretta per me?





oscuro ha detto:


> Ti giuro che pensavo a te...!La terza chiaccherona dove stava?eccola.Si ho una mezz'oretta....!


:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato:


:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I ragazzini?tutti, amico caro, compreso berlusconi che ha speso 21 milioni per una mela marcia,sky che gli dedica durante una partita una telecamera specializzata,e questo cammello di colore continua a fare il coatto fin quando sulla sua strada troverà la persona sbagliata....!




Deve trovare allenatore con le palle....mi ricordo ancora....presente Ciccio Graziani???..be'era ad Arezzo serie B...il mister,che io conoscevo benissimo,lo vide fumare,dopo l'allenamento,e davanti alla squadra gli tiro'una sberla in faccia.Ci vorrebbe al Balo uno cosi'....vedi come smette


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ti giuro che pensavo a te...!La terza chiaccherona dove stava?eccola.Si ho una mezz'oretta....!


Dovró accontentarmi


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Deve trovare allenatore con le palle....mi ricordo ancora....presente Ciccio Graziani???..be'era ad Arezzo serie B...il mister,che io conoscevo benissimo,lo vide fumare,dopo l'allenamento,e davanti alla squadra gli tiro'una sberla in faccia.Ci vorrebbe al Balo uno cosi'....vedi come smette


No!Oggi slaterebbe l'allenatore capisci?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dovró accontentarmi


Cosa mi proponi?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa mi proponi?


Uhm.... Mezzora?? Fammi pensare....
Parcheggio, auto, e lasciamo qualche manata sul lunotto? 
Che dici?







Secondo me fra due secondi ricevo un messaggio...... Non tuo peró


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uhm.... Mezzora?? Fammi pensare....
> Parcheggio, auto, e lasciamo qualche manata sul lunotto?
> Che dici?
> 
> ...


E' di Ultimo che ti dice di lasciar stare Oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Uhm.... Mezzora?? Fammi pensare....
> Parcheggio, auto, e lasciamo qualche manata sul lunotto?
> Che dici?
> 
> ...


Ma no dai fra chiaccherone....!


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' di Ultimo che ti dice di lasciar stare Oscuro?


:rotfl:Mi si litigano tutte....ma finisco sempre sulla tazza con il pisellone fra le mani...!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai fra chiaccherone....!


Oscuro a noi ci divide un lanciafiamme e un rotwailler....
Dobbiamo tristemente prenderne atto


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro a noi ci divide un lanciafiamme e un rotwailler....
> Dobbiamo tristemente prenderne atto


Per ora....!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Per ora....!


Hai riacceso in me la speranza.... Grazie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Mi si litigano tutte....ma finisco sempre sulla tazza con il pisellone fra le mani...!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si,finisce sempre così....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho incominciato a tirare calci nel parco sotto casa,avevo 6 anni,dribblavo alberi e avversari,ero la disperazione di allenatori e compagni avevo l'abituidine di entrare in porta con il pallone, spesso mi riusciva pure....Era un calcio diverso,genuino,casareccio,olio canforato negli spogliatoi,scherzi,risate,arrivavo sempre per ultimo,quando arrivavo...,i miei sogni, i miei tormenti tutti in quella borsa,nei miei scarpini!Giocare nei campetti di periferia,è stato altamente educativo....,i valori dello sport,codici scritti e non scritti,sarei potuto arrivare in alto ma non avevo la testa...!Resta una passione  per questo sport che non è più uno sport,niente più valori ne etica,il calcio è diventato altamente diseducativo in tutti i sensi,sceneggiate,simulazioni,risse da strada,sputi,parolacce ,bestemmie,un industria in balia di se stessa,un treno senza freni!Hanno distrutto tutto,si vendono partite,si vendono  giocatori,si vendono i risultati,questi cialtroni senza cuore,vanno in televisione a dire sempre le stesse cose speculando sulla passione dei tifosi.Persone privilegiate che hanno perso il senso della realtà,delle cose,tatuaggi ovunque,orecchini, pettinature alla cazzo di cane,ferrarri, lamborghini,permessi per disabili sulle loro auto, arroganza e nessun rispetto, per niente e per nessuno,i tifosi in fila per un autografo,per una maglietta,come drogati che aspettano lo spacciatore!Ogni domenica le stesse cose,le stesse violenze,le stesse storture,eppure basta osservare una partita di calcio estero,per rendersi conto che questo accade solo qui, in questo paese che piano piano sta perdendo il rispetto di se stesso.Scandali,risse,doping,infiltrazioni mafiose,non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla come al solito.Così ultimamente rimango affascinato dal rugby, tutti professionisti,correttezza,serietà,nessun eccesso,nessuna falsificazione,alti valori, alto senso dello sport,nessuno che si butta,nessuno che insulta l'arbitro,botte e compostezza e alla fine fra sangue e sudore una stretta di mano,con i tifosi delle due squadre vicini fra loro,e chi perde paga la birra....!Grazie per avere ucciso una sana passione.


oscuro, grazie per questo 3d
mi hai fatto ricordare quando da bambina seguivo mio padre arbitro di calcio nei campi di tutto il nord italia, mi ricordo sempre il profumo dell'erba e le persone anziane (magari erano 40enni, ma per me erano vecchi) incontrate sugli spalti che mi spiegavano cos'era il fuori gioco.

i primi maschi che mi hanno fatto battere il cuore sono stati i calciatori...

mio padre era un arbitro inflessibile, collega del grande Agnolin....arbitri che ti espellevano solo se li guardavi storti
e da lui ho ereditato la grande passione per il calcio, la curva che ho frequentato per vari anni a Vicenza

so di cosa parli:up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro, grazie per questo 3d
> mi hai fatto ricordare quando da bambina seguivo mio padre arbitro di calcio nei campi di tutto il nord italia, mi ricordo sempre il profumo dell'erba e le persone anziane (magari erano 40enni, ma per me erano vecchi) incontrate sugli spalti che mi spiegavano cos'era il fuori gioco.
> 
> i primi maschi che mi hanno fatto battere il cuore sono stati i calciatori...
> ...


Agnolin,lo bello,un'altra generazione,un altro mondo.L'odore del tabacco sugli spalti ricordi?


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro a noi ci divide un lanciafiamme e un rotwailler....
> Dobbiamo tristemente prenderne atto



tanto per cominciare scrivi bene Rottweiler :ar:

secondo...tu sai che io so chi devo avvisare


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Mi si litigano tutte....ma finisco sempre sulla tazza con il pisellone fra le mani...!



io e te poi facciamo i conti :incazzato:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io e te poi facciamo i conti :incazzato:



e non fare la gelosa....


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> io e te poi facciamo i conti :incazzato:


Ho scritto solo la verità.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Anzi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto solo la verità.


Le pippe ormai sono una droga non riesco a smettere,due o tre dosi al giorno, mi sto intossicando....


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro, grazie per questo 3d
> mi hai fatto ricordare quando da bambina seguivo mio padre arbitro di calcio nei campi di tutto il nord italia, mi ricordo sempre il profumo dell'erba e le persone anziane (magari erano 40enni, ma per me erano vecchi) incontrate sugli spalti che mi spiegavano cos'era il fuori gioco.
> 
> i primi maschi che mi hanno fatto battere il cuore sono stati i calciatori...
> ...



il mitico Menti....la tribuna con il palo in mezzo..il Lanerossi Vicenza...Paolo Rossi e mister un bolognese..chi era Chiara??aiutami...arrivaste terzi o quarti...era la ns bestia nera..con Guidolin in panca perdevamo sempre e comunque....pero'ricordo un Vi-Bo....0-4..signori li fece tutti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Agnolin,lo bello,un'altra generazione,un altro mondo.L'odore del tabacco sugli spalti ricordi?


sì, e qualche volta volavano pure parole grosse, ma veramente non ho mai visto la gente incattivita come adesso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il mitico Menti....la tribuna con il palo in mezzo..il Lanerossi Vicenza...Paolo Rossi e* mister un bolognese*..chi era Chiara??aiutami...arrivaste terzi o quarti...era la ns bestia nera..con Guidolin in panca perdevamo sempre e comunque....pero'ricordo un Vi-Bo....0-4..signori li fece tutti



Fabbri?


----------



## perplesso (12 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro a noi ci divide un lanciafiamme e un rotwailler....
> Dobbiamo tristemente prenderne atto


ecco brava vedi di tenere a mente le cose importanti


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*

Ho un figlio che gioca a calcio a buoni livelli per ora
A livello dilettantistico la rovina del calcio sono i genitori senza dubbio. Uomini frustrati che non hanno sfondato nel mondo del calcio che riversano tutte le loro aspettative sui figli, caricandoli di pesanti responsabilità togluendo a loro il divertimento.
Sono tifosa da sempre, mi piace andare allo stadio ma ultimamente mi sta decisamente passando la voglia


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*



Simy ha detto:


> tanto per cominciare scrivi bene Rottweiler :ar:
> 
> secondo...tu sai che io so chi devo avvisare


Spiona (linguaccia)


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiona (linguaccia)



amor con amor si paga :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco brava vedi di tenere a mente le cose importanti


ti adoro fratellino


----------



## perplesso (12 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho un figlio che gioca a calcio a buoni livelli per ora
> A livello dilettantistico la rovina del calcio sono i genitori senza dubbio. Uomini frustrati che non hanno sfondato nel mondo del calcio che riversano tutte le loro aspettative sui figli, caricandoli di pesanti responsabilità togluendo a loro il divertimento.
> Sono tifosa da sempre, mi piace andare allo stadio ma ultimamente mi sta decisamente passando la voglia


quindi alla fine sono le persone che rovinano le cose e non le cose rovinano che le persone.....as usual


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> quindi alla fine sono le persone che rovinano le cose e non le cose rovinano che le persone.....as usual


Bè,non è la prima volta che a partite di bambini accadono risse tra i genitori,mi ci son trovato un paio di volte,che spettacolo indecente.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè,non è la prima volta che a partite di bambini accadono risse tra i genitori,mi ci son trovato un paio di volte,che spettacolo indecente.


Voglio sperare che tu ti sia lanciato nel mezzo menando a vento.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio sperare che tu ti sia lanciato nel mezzo menando a vento.


Mi son lanciato per dividere,e con molta attenzione perchè quando ti metti in mezzo qualche destro in faccia ti arriva spesso,mi salva l'altezza....!La prima volta fu un genitore che gridò al figlio:a giusè spezzaglie le gambe a quer fenomeno...ad un metro c'era il genotore der fenomeno...!


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son lanciato per dividere,e con molta attenzione perchè quando ti metti in mezzo qualche destro in faccia ti arriva spesso,mi salva l'altezza....!La prima volta fu un genitore che gridò al figlio:a giusè spezzaglie le gambe a quer fenomeno...ad un metro c'era il genotore der fenomeno...!



che spettacoli indegni!
li vedo tutti i sabati quando lavoro al campo...robe terrificanti....


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> che spettacoli indegni!
> li vedo tutti i sabati quando lavoro al campo...robe terrificanti....


Ah ecco,simy sei d'accordo o racconto cazzate?Quante ne vedi di cose così?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son lanciato per dividere,e con molta attenzione perchè quando ti metti in mezzo qualche destro in faccia ti arriva spesso,mi salva l'altezza....!La prima volta fu un genitore che gridò al figlio:a giusè *spezzaglie le gambe a quer fenomeno*...ad un metro c'era il genotore der fenomeno...!


Io la testa gli avrei rotto. Ma anche se non fossi stato il genitore del fenomeno, come gesto civico.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fabbri?



:up:G.B.Fabbri...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son lanciato per dividere,e con molta attenzione perchè quando ti metti in mezzo qualche destro in faccia ti arriva spesso,mi salva l'altezza....!La prima volta fu un genitore che gridò al figlio:a giusè spezzaglie le gambe a quer fenomeno...ad un metro c'era il genotore der fenomeno...!


Alla partita di mio figlio i genitori si menano una partita si e l'altra pure


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io la testa gli avrei rotto. Ma anche se non fossi stato il genitore del fenomeno, come gesto civico.


Spesso i genitori scavalcano per menare l'arbitro,parliamo di genitori di bimbetti di 10 anni....!Ne senti di tutti i colori,fra insulti e bestemmie,gesti ai genitori dei bimbi della squadra avversaria,penserete che scrivo assurdità,purtroppo non è così....


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco,simy sei d'accordo o racconto cazzate?Quante ne vedi di cose così?


purtoppo sono pochi quelli che non lo fanno... sai quante volte vedo i genitori prendersela con i figli quando escono dal campo perchè "sono delle pippe" .... guarda ogni volta mi viene un cuoricino piccolo piccolo a vedere quei bambini mortificati dai papà... 

e parliamo di bambini che giocano nella categoria pulcini...quindi 2004/2005


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Alla partita di mio figlio i genitori si menano una partita si e l'altra pure


Che ti devo raccontare?Ho dovuto scortare un arbitro alla sua macchina?Preferisco non raccontare altro....!


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spesso i genitori scavalcano per menare l'arbitro,parliamo di genitori di bimbetti di 10 anni....!Ne senti di tutti i colori,fra insulti e bestemmie,gesti ai genitori dei bimbi della squadra avversaria,penserete che scrivo assurdità,purtroppo non è così....


è tutto vero purtroppo


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> purtoppo sono pochi quelli che non lo fanno... sai quante volte vedo i genitori prendersela con i figli quando escono dal campo perchè "sono delle pippe" .... guarda ogni volta mi viene un cuoricino piccolo piccolo a vedere quei bambini mortificati dai papà...
> 
> e parliamo di bambini che giocano nella categoria pulcini...quindi 2004/2005



Che gente di merda. Che cazzo di merdosi.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> purtoppo sono pochi quelli che non lo fanno... sai quante volte vedo i genitori prendersela con i figli quando escono dal campo perchè "sono delle pippe" .... guarda ogni volta mi viene un cuoricino piccolo piccolo a vedere quei bambini mortificati dai papà...
> 
> e parliamo di bambini che giocano nella categoria pulcini...quindi 2004/2005


Vai a vedere quello che succede ai 96-97-98.....!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho un figlio che gioca a calcio a buoni livelli per ora
> A livello dilettantistico la rovina del calcio sono i genitori senza dubbio. Uomini frustrati che non hanno sfondato nel mondo del calcio che riversano tutte le loro aspettative sui figli, caricandoli di pesanti responsabilità togluendo a loro il divertimento.
> Sono tifosa da sempre, mi piace andare allo stadio ma ultimamente mi sta decisamente passando la voglia


Peccato non poterti smeraldare...come sai,se ne ricordi ancora...anch'io li ho giocatori i figli..sono stato accompagnatore,cominciavo al sabato pomeriggio dietro aa uno,la domenica mattina l'altro..poi sky(per la gioia della gentil consorte....).
Purtroppo i genitori rovinano tutto..sempre..sai i miei ragazzi dopo la partita  mi chedievano...modestamente
me ne intendo tanto,e comunque sempre detto..bravo..e anche''se il mister ti ha tenuto in panca..era giusto cosi''.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Peccato non poterti smeraldare...come sai,se ne ricordi ancora...anch'io li ho giocatori i figli..sono stato accompagnatore,cominciavo al sabato pomeriggio dietro aa uno,la domenica mattina l'altro..poi sky(per la gioia della gentil consorte....).
> Purtroppo i genitori rovinano tutto..sempre..sai i miei ragazzi dopo la partita mi chedievano...modestamente
> me ne intendo tanto,e comunque sempre detto..bravo..e anche''se il mister ti ha tenuto in panca..era giusto cosi''.


Io pensa che dalle tue parti siete ancora dei grandi signori,qui da me le cose son ben diverse...!


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai a vedere quello che succede ai 96-97-98.....!


quando giocano gli allievi è un delirio vero... ogni tanto penso che prima o poi davvero mi tocca chiamare le guardie


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> quando giocano gli allievi è un delirio vero... ogni tanto penso che prima o poi davvero mi tocca chiamare le guardie


Ti invito a fare il 112......


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che gente di merda. Che cazzo di merdosi.


guarda non puoi immaginare!


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti invito a fare il 112......



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: si


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: si


Almeno ti rispondono...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai a vedere quello che succede ai 96-97-98.....!


mah... seguo mio figlio a calcio da 8 anni... gli imbecilli si trovano, ma se si sta attenti a scegliere una società corretta, gli imbecilli vengono isolati. Io normalmente mi diverto tantissimo, spiace se perdono, ma lo spirito mio e degli altri genitori è assolutamente sportivo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... seguo mio figlio a calcio da 8 anni... gli imbecilli si trovano, ma se si sta attenti a scegliere una società corretta, gli imbecilli vengono isolati. Io normalmente mi diverto tantissimo, spiace se perdono, ma lo spirito mio e degli altri genitori è assolutamente sportivo.


Sicuro, ma da te siete ancora molto civili...!


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... seguo mio figlio a calcio da 8 anni... gli imbecilli si trovano, ma se si sta attenti a scegliere una società corretta, gli imbecilli vengono isolati. Io normalmente mi diverto tantissimo, spiace se perdono, ma lo spirito mio e degli altri genitori è assolutamente sportivo.


t'assicuro che è una cosa rara


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Peccato non poterti smeraldare...come sai,se ne ricordi ancora...anch'io li ho giocatori i figli..sono stato accompagnatore,cominciavo al sabato pomeriggio dietro aa uno,la domenica mattina l'altro..poi sky(per la gioia della gentil consorte....).
> Purtroppo i genitori rovinano tutto..sempre..sai i miei ragazzi dopo la partita mi chedievano...modestamente
> me ne intendo tanto,e comunque sempre detto..*bravo..e anche''se il mister ti ha tenuto in panca..era giusto cosi''*.


e che gli devi dire?:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuro, ma da te siete ancora molto civili...!


figurati che a me danno noia pure certe frasi rivolte all'arbitro. Comunque 'spaccagli una gamba' l'ho sentito dire anche io. Madre di uno dell'altra squadra, i bimbi avevano 9 anni. Ci siamo girati tutti e l'abbiamo guardata come se fosse un mucchio di letame. Ma di imbecilli è pieno il mondo, si sa. L'importante è non frequentarli, ho portato via mio figlio da una società per molto meno.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Vai a vedere quello che succede ai 96-97-98.....!


Mio figlio é 98... Confermo


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... seguo mio figlio a calcio da 8 anni... gli imbecilli si trovano, ma se si sta attenti a scegliere una società corretta, gli imbecilli vengono isolati. Io normalmente mi diverto tantissimo, spiace se perdono, ma lo spirito mio e degli altri genitori è assolutamente sportivo.


anch'io faccio lo stesso, ma se perdono colpisco con la sbranga, in ordine, mio figlio, gli altri 10, il mr, l'arbitro, varie ed eventuali, taglie kle gomme al pulmino degli avversari e strappo tutti gli striscioni degli sponsor.
ho reso l'idea?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> t'assicuro che è una cosa rara


ti dirò che io all'inizio ero molto prevenuta. E personalmente l'unica cosa che ritengo sensata è incitare i ragazzi. Ma adesso mi diverto molto, mi sono fatta delle amicizie col tempo tra noi genitori... e adesso capita di trovarci anche come tifoserie avversarie, ma dopo si va a mangiare assieme.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> anch'io faccio lo stesso, ma se perdono colpisco con la sbranga, in ordine, mio figlio, gli altri 10, il mr, l'arbitro, varie ed eventuali, taglie kle gomme al pulmino degli avversari e strappo tutti gli striscioni degli sponsor.
> ho reso l'idea?


alla tifoseria avversaria niente?


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> alla tifoseria avversaria niente?


non ti bastano le ruote del pulmino? la prossima volta darò di più. te lo prometto.

aggiungo: loro sono i vincitori, dovrei premiarli se non fosse che ..............................


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Ragazzi*



lui ha detto:


> non ti bastano le ruote del pulmino? la prossima volta darò di più. te lo prometto.
> 
> aggiungo: loro sono i vincitori, dovrei premiarli se non fosse che ..............................


Diamo un esempio costruttivo.


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diamo un esempio costruttivo.


a perte i bambini, altrimenti sbri e farf si incazzano, io vedrei bene il lancio di cacche dalle tribune sui perdenti, per fargli capire che sono delle merdacce e che i soldi che si fottono per giocare a palla noi non li vedremo mai manco se campassimo 3 secoli e pertanto non possono permettersi il lusso di perdere e passarla liscia, perchè nella vita REALE chi sbaglia paga. Ma loro vivono in un mondo fatto di favole, nei sogni. il guaio è che non si svegliano, e quando lo fanno e perchè vedono il sole a quadretti spinti dal volere sempre di più. Sarebbero attori ideali per Dante.


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... seguo mio figlio a calcio da 8 anni... gli imbecilli si trovano, ma se si sta attenti a scegliere una società corretta, gli imbecilli vengono isolati. Io normalmente mi diverto tantissimo, spiace se perdono, ma lo spirito mio e degli altri genitori è assolutamente sportivo.


probabilmente hai avuto la fortuna di trovare una società unica nel suo genere
di società di calcio per ragazzini ne ho girate molte, ma non ne ho trovata nessuna di un certo livello

sarò stato sfortunato?


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Caro*



lui ha detto:


> a perte i bambini, altrimenti sbri e farf si incazzano, io vedrei bene il lancio di cacche dalle tribune sui perdenti, per fargli capire che sono delle merdacce e che i soldi che si fottono per giocare a palla noi non li vedremo mai manco se campassimo 3 secoli e pertanto non possono permettersi il lusso di perdere e passarla liscia, perchè nella vita REALE chi sbaglia paga. Ma loro vivono in un mondo fatto di favole, nei sogni. il guaio è che non si svegliano, e quando lo fanno e perchè vedono il sole a quadretti spinti dal volere sempre di più. Sarebbero attori ideali per Dante.


Caro lui,quando giocavo io,le cose andavano diversamente.Una volta un compagno ha sbagliato un rigore,io ho avuto l'idea di pisciargli negli scarpini,idea condivisa dal mister,vedi che quando rivai sul dischetto tiri meglio...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> probabilmente hai avuto la fortuna di trovare una società unica nel suo genere
> di società di calcio per ragazzini ne ho girate molte, ma non ne ho trovata nessuna di un certo livello
> 
> sarò stato sfortunato?


Dipende cosa intendiamo per livello. Dopo un paio di esperienze negative, abbiamo deciso in accordo con il figlio che la sua ambizione calcistica era il divertimento, abbinato al praticare uno sport in modo corretto. Le esperienze negative derivavano da società in cui le ambizioni erano grandi, unicamente agonistiche...e di business. E ti dirò che lui un po' di potenzialità le ha... ma non ci pensa a cambiare. Sì, comunque, la società in cui gioca mio figlio è un ambiente favoloso, a partire dal presidente e mi rendo conto che siamo fortunati. Ma qui in zona di società 'sane' ce ne sono altre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a perte i bambini, altrimenti sbri e farf si incazzano, io vedrei bene il lancio di cacche dalle tribune sui perdenti, per fargli capire che sono delle merdacce e che i soldi che si fottono per giocare a palla noi non li vedremo mai manco se campassimo 3 secoli e pertanto non possono permettersi il lusso di perdere e passarla liscia, perchè nella vita REALE chi sbaglia paga. Ma loro vivono in un mondo fatto di favole, nei sogni. il guaio è che non si svegliano, e quando lo fanno e perchè vedono il sole a quadretti spinti dal volere sempre di più. Sarebbero attori ideali per Dante.


Non andandoci proprio, in tribuna, si risolve il problema a monte. Per il calcio non dilettantistico, dico. Tipo come faccio io, che al massimo caccio due euro per i tornei e mi diverto più di quelli con l'abbonamento:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendiamo per livello. Dopo un paio di esperienze negative, abbiamo deciso in accordo con il figlio che la sua ambizione calcistica era il divertimento, abbinato al praticare uno sport in modo corretto. Le esperienze negative derivavano da società in cui le ambizioni erano grandi, unicamente agonistiche...e di business. E ti dirò che lui un po' di potenzialità le ha... ma non ci pensa a cambiare. Sì, comunque, la società in cui gioca mio figlio è un ambiente favoloso, a partire dal presidente e mi rendo conto che siamo fortunati. Ma qui in zona di società 'sane' ce ne sono altre.


sarò sfortunato, nella mia zona di società di un certo livello non ce ne sono o meglio, non le ho trovate. personalmente ero alla ricerca di società che facessero divertire i ragazzi, ma purtroppo predominava sempre l'ambizione dei genitori
dal momento che poi, mio figlio non era un ragazzino con grandi potenzialità calcistiche, ho preferito fargli fare altro


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho incominciato a tirare calci nel parco sotto casa,avevo 6 anni,dribblavo alberi e avversari,ero la disperazione di allenatori e compagni avevo l'abituidine di entrare in porta con il pallone, spesso mi riusciva pure....Era un calcio diverso,genuino,casareccio,olio canforato negli spogliatoi,scherzi,risate,arrivavo sempre per ultimo,quando arrivavo...,i miei sogni, i miei tormenti tutti in quella borsa,nei miei scarpini!Giocare nei campetti di periferia,è stato altamente educativo....,i valori dello sport,codici scritti e non scritti,sarei potuto arrivare in alto ma non avevo la testa...!Resta una passione  per questo sport che non è più uno sport,niente più valori ne etica,il calcio è diventato altamente diseducativo in tutti i sensi,sceneggiate,simulazioni,risse da strada,sputi,parolacce ,bestemmie,un industria in balia di se stessa,un treno senza freni!Hanno distrutto tutto,si vendono partite,si vendono  giocatori,si vendono i risultati,questi cialtroni senza cuore,vanno in televisione a dire sempre le stesse cose speculando sulla passione dei tifosi.Persone privilegiate che hanno perso il senso della realtà,delle cose,tatuaggi ovunque,orecchini, pettinature alla cazzo di cane,ferrarri, lamborghini,permessi per disabili sulle loro auto, arroganza e nessun rispetto, per niente e per nessuno,i tifosi in fila per un autografo,per una maglietta,come drogati che aspettano lo spacciatore!Ogni domenica le stesse cose,le stesse violenze,le stesse storture,eppure basta osservare una partita di calcio estero,per rendersi conto che questo accade solo qui, in questo paese che piano piano sta perdendo il rispetto di se stesso.Scandali,risse,doping,infiltrazioni mafiose,non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla come al solito.Così ultimamente rimango affascinato dal rugby, tutti professionisti,correttezza,serietà,nessun eccesso,nessuna falsificazione,alti valori, alto senso dello sport,nessuno che si butta,nessuno che insulta l'arbitro,botte e compostezza e alla fine fra sangue e sudore una stretta di mano,con i tifosi delle due squadre vicini fra loro,e chi perde paga la birra....!Grazie per avere ucciso una sana passione.




premettendo che non voglio fare polemica
motle volte scrivi che "sono cose che accadono solo qui"
eccco la mia domanda (che specifico è solo una curiosità)è questa
fai qualcosa tu nel tuo piccolo per cambiare cose che non ti piacciono o stai solo a guardare e
lamentarti?


Poi mi sembra che il rugby sia classificato come sport più dopato 
ancora prima del ciclismo e del calcio....


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> premettendo che non voglio fare polemica
> motle volte scrivi che "sono cose che accadono solo qui"
> eccco la mia domanda (che specifico è solo una curiosità)è questa
> fai qualcosa tu nel tuo piccolo per cambiare cose che non ti piacciono o stai solo a guardare e
> ...


Certo,io agisco per quello che reputo giusto fare,se avessi letto tutto avresti capito che io non mi lamento, son solo dispiaciuto di questo stato di cose.Rugbisti dopati?Luna posso darti un consiglio?allontanati dal conte....:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sarò sfortunato, nella mia zona di società di un certo livello non ce ne sono o meglio, non le ho trovate. personalmente ero alla ricerca di società che facessero divertire i ragazzi, ma purtroppo predominava sempre l'ambizione dei genitori
> dal momento che poi, mio figlio non era un ragazzino con grandi potenzialità calcistiche, ho preferito fargli fare altro


infatti nelle società dalle quali ho portato via mio figlio, i ragazzi lasciano durante il campionato, nell'ultima sono arrivati a fine campionato con metà della squadra. Uno voleva venire nella nostra società ma non hanno ceduto il cartellino, hanno preferito che il ragazzo smettesse di fare sport piuttosto di farglielo fare da un'altra parte, dopo averlo fisso tenuto in panchina per metà campionato, il nostro presidente è intervenuto perchè almeno facessero un prestito... niente. Questa gente manco la schedina dovrebbe giocare.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,io agisco per quello che reputo giusto fare,se avessi letto tutto avresti capito che io non mi lamento, son solo dispiaciuto di questo stato di cose.Rugbisti dopati?Luna posso darti un consiglio?allontanati dal conte....:up:








[h=3]Rugby maglia nera del doping - RSnews -[/h]www.rsnews.it/fuorionda/?section=interna&id=3998Copia cache - Simili






[h=3]Doping nel rugby: pochi controlli, tanti positivi - Rugby 1823[/h]*rugby*1823.blogosfere.it/*2012*/.../*rugby*-*doping*-tra-i-dilett


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> *Rugby maglia nera del doping - RSnews -*
> 
> www.rsnews.it/fuorionda/?section=interna&id=3998Copia cache - Simili
> 
> ...


Ho letto con attenzione.Nel rugby italiano si parla di un caso positivo alla cocaina e alla cannabis,secondo te è doping?Poi Il doping è dovunque,resta il fatto che come valori sportivi ho molta stima dei rugbisti.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto con attenzione.Nel rugby italiano si parla di un caso positivo alla cocaina e alla cannabis,secondo te è doping?Poi Il doping è dovunque,resta il fatto che come valori sportivi ho molta stima dei rugbisti.



Per me è doping si tratta comunque di salute...
Come valori sportivi ok
Ma ho sempre pensato che in fondo siamo noi pubblico ,tifosi a far si che si trasformi ,in questo caso lo sport 
in un eccesso ....


----------



## oscuro (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me è doping si tratta comunque di salute...
> Come valori sportivi ok
> Ma ho sempre pensato che in fondo siamo noi pubblico ,tifosi a far si che si trasformi ,in questo caso lo sport
> in un eccesso ....


SIamo d'accordo!


----------



## Lui (12 Febbraio 2013)

il doping è predominante in certi sport. primo fra tutti il ciclismo, a seguire gli altri. forse qualcuno è esente da tale uso, ma possiamo contarli sulle dita della mano. Pensate che anche nel tiro con l'arco è presente il doping, si assumono sostanze, quali anche la caffeina pura, per migliorare l'attenzione.


----------



## Eretteo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Per me nei campi di calcio potrebbero coltivare patate.


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2013)

Scusate, cose il calcio?

Mi pare di capire che non è quello che prendo giornalmente in capsule e latte.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Scusate, cose il calcio?
> 
> Mi pare di capire che non è quello che prendo giornalmente in capsule e latte.


Soffri di osteoporosi?
Ma non è quello che prendo quotidianamente sul sedere?
O nei coglioni?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per me nei campi di calcio potrebbero coltivare patate.




Per me dovrebbero dare un pallone a tutti
cosi la smetterebbero di corrersi dietro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho incominciato a tirare calci nel parco sotto casa,avevo 6 anni,dribblavo alberi e avversari,ero la disperazione di allenatori e compagni avevo l'abituidine di entrare in porta con il pallone, spesso mi riusciva pure....Era un calcio diverso,genuino,casareccio,olio canforato negli spogliatoi,scherzi,risate,arrivavo sempre per ultimo,quando arrivavo...,i miei sogni, i miei tormenti tutti in quella borsa,nei miei scarpini!Giocare nei campetti di periferia,è stato altamente educativo....,i valori dello sport,codici scritti e non scritti,sarei potuto arrivare in alto ma non avevo la testa...!Resta una passione  per questo sport che non è più uno sport,niente più valori ne etica,il calcio è diventato altamente diseducativo in tutti i sensi,sceneggiate,simulazioni,risse da strada,sputi,parolacce ,bestemmie,un industria in balia di se stessa,un treno senza freni!Hanno distrutto tutto,si vendono partite,si vendono  giocatori,si vendono i risultati,questi cialtroni senza cuore,vanno in televisione a dire sempre le stesse cose speculando sulla passione dei tifosi.Persone privilegiate che hanno perso il senso della realtà,delle cose,tatuaggi ovunque,orecchini, pettinature alla cazzo di cane,ferrarri, lamborghini,permessi per disabili sulle loro auto, arroganza e nessun rispetto, per niente e per nessuno,i tifosi in fila per un autografo,per una maglietta,come drogati che aspettano lo spacciatore!Ogni domenica le stesse cose,le stesse violenze,le stesse storture,eppure basta osservare una partita di calcio estero,per rendersi conto che questo accade solo qui, in questo paese che piano piano sta perdendo il rispetto di se stesso.Scandali,risse,doping,infiltrazioni mafiose,non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla come al solito.Così ultimamente rimango affascinato dal rugby, tutti professionisti,correttezza,serietà,nessun eccesso,nessuna falsificazione,alti valori, alto senso dello sport,nessuno che si butta,nessuno che insulta l'arbitro,botte e compostezza e alla fine fra sangue e sudore una stretta di mano,con i tifosi delle due squadre vicini fra loro,e chi perde paga la birra....!Grazie per avere ucciso una sana passione.


... e soprattutto, non si vedono più i ragazzi a giocare, ma a "giocare". già da piccoli sono in vendita, piccoli schiavi del mondo troppo grande ed egoista.

ma i colpevoli siamo noi, che abbiamo permesso che succeda, perché siamo noi a pagare le mass media e gli organizzatori. se andassimo più allo stadio in paese e meno alla tv, molte cose cambierebbero. e, ovviamente, senza scommettere nulla. guardare per imparare e poi cercare a fare meglio :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> e senza alcuna protezione


però all'ingresso sono i veri bulli che, solo avederli, ricordano ai bulletti cosa succede, se alzano solo un dito :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per me nei campi di calcio potrebbero coltivare patate.


verrebbero dure e molto piccole. ma ho visto che cresce molto bene la superbia ... va bene uguale? :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Per me nei campi di calcio potrebbero coltivare patate.


Geniale.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me dovrebbero dare un pallone a tutti
> cosi la smetterebbero di corrersi dietro


Buona idea.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Geniale.


In realta' non e' mia,me lo ripeteva sempre mio nonno.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> verrebbero dure e molto piccole.
> Gia',come quelle che crescono nonostante tutto nel terreno povero di certe zone del nordest,non molto tempo fa sotto il dominio degli Asburgo.
> Bei tempi...e comunque scaldate nella stufa son buonissime.
> ma ho visto che cresce molto bene la superbia ... va bene uguale? :mrgreen:


Basterebbe dare ai giocatori 1000 euro al mese.
Quando Capello era un ragazzetto,fu costretto a prendere il diploma dal patron della sua squadra,e guadagnava 500 mila lire al mese.
Un impiegato ne prendeva 300/350 mila.
Era una cosa ragionevole.
Visto che era in serie A.


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Soffri di osteoporosi?
> Ma non è quello che prendo quotidianamente sul sedere?
> O nei coglioni?


Sono decrepito.

Ognuno lo prende come gli pare. Credo di aver preso il Calcio sempre male.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

questa sera a sanremo roberto baggio ha fatto un bel discorso dove passione, gioia , coraggio e sacrificio erano al centro dell'interesse .
e con lui tilascio anche una bellissima canzone di de gregori
http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=la+leva+calcistica+de+gregori&view=detail&mid=7098D73555EA13EF0FFF7098D73555EA13EF0FFF&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR&qpvt=la+leva+calcistica+de+gregori


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2013)

Quando avete finito col qualunquismo mi fate un fischio


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Quando avete finito col qualunquismo mi fate un fischio


COn il fischietto dell'arbitro cornuto?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*



perplesso ha detto:


> Quando avete finito col qualunquismo mi fate un fischio


:what:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Febbraio 2013)

Questo era, e in qualche modo continua ad essere il calcio per me.

Scritta pochi giorni prima del Terzo Scudetto.

E non ci riuscirete a togliermela questa cazzo di appartenenza a quei colori.



> Alla fine, è solo e sempre Lei che rimane,
> gli anni passano, i volti intorno a te cambiano,
> così come le strade, le città, le abitudini
> ma alla fine, è solo e sempre Lei che rimane.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Tuburao*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo era, e in qualche modo continua ad essere il calcio per me.
> 
> Scritta pochi giorni prima del Terzo Scudetto.
> 
> E non ci riuscirete a togliermela questa cazzo di appartenenza a quei colori.


Ecco.Intanto ben tornato tuba.Intendevo proprio questo,hanno ucciso ,hanno ucciso ricordi,hanno ucciso una passione casareccia fatta di emozioni,di occhi lucidi,di vibrazioni.Caro tuba io ero allo stadio olimpico di roma da avversario,però che emozioni quella roma,era impressionate,il diba,culo di piombo,toninho,d'altronde non meravigliamoci se qualcuno non capisce....!:up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :what:


Perplesso ha ragione....!


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso ha ragione....!


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2013)

e allora fateglielo voi il fischio.
comunque de gregori non è mai banale


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa sera a sanremo roberto baggio ha fatto un bel discorso dove passione, gioia , coraggio e sacrificio erano al centro dell'interesse .
> e con lui tilascio anche una bellissima canzone di de gregori
> http://it.bing.com/videos/search?q=la+leva+calcistica+de+gregori&view=detail&mid=7098D73555EA13EF0FFF7098D73555EA13EF0FFF&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR&qpvt=la+leva+calcistica+de+gregori


Ascoltare Roberto Baggio è stato fantastico.
Anche la Littizzetto un qualcosa di bellissimo.
la voce di "Antony" con la canzone my sister fantastica, il messaggio idem, forse troppo esagerato ma bellissimo uguale.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

:blank:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa...al militare...
> me lo mandarono come recluta...
> Un casino che non ti dico...
> E io...a lui...
> ...


Bhe, quindi Baggio anche qua ne esce vittorioso, visto che lavorava e non fiatava. Bello.


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe, quindi Baggio anche qua ne esce vittorioso, visto che lavorava e non fiatava. Bello.


Tu credi a quello che scrive il conte?:rotfl::rotfl:Ma tu pensi che baggio non gli abbia pisciato serenamente addosso come avrebbe fatto una persona normale?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu credi a quello che scrive il conte?:rotfl::rotfl:Ma tu pensi che baggio non gli abbia pisciato serenamente addosso come avrebbe fatto una persona normale?



Che ne so io!! magari Baggio avrà cercato le palle del conte per giocarci, non trovandole si è stato muto e si è messo a lavorare! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*A clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ne so io!! magari Baggio avrà cercato le palle del conte per giocarci, non trovandole si è stato muto e si è messo a lavorare! :carneval:


Quello era un giocatore lanciatissimo,con già parecchi soldi,si faceva comandare dal conte?ma gli avrà cagato nella scarpe , gli avrà scopato la moglie, gli avrà pisciato sul cuscino,ma minimo minimo....!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe, quindi Baggio anche qua ne esce vittorioso, visto che lavorava e non fiatava. Bello.


Beh sai erano altri che non lavoravano e si lamentavano no?
( e non erano i siciliani). Anzi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ne so io!! magari Baggio avrà cercato le palle del conte per giocarci, non trovandole si è stato muto e si è messo a lavorare! :carneval:


No...
Era anche lui un cittadino a cui era arrivata la cartolina di precetto no?
Ma bellissimo che non abbia invocato privilegi...bellissimo...
Ha dato il segno del vero sportivo no?

Poi casso se concedevano privilegi a lui era la fine...
Perchè c'era anche chi si doveva laureare
chi doveva qui e chi doveva là...

E c'era chi
produceva stati di famiglia falsi 
pur di scansare il militare
e tutti di una certa zona...

comunque!


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*

Tutti meridionali,per la precisione napoletani,anche loro ti avranno pisciato addosso.Adesso capisco....:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello era un giocatore lanciatissimo,con già parecchi soldi,si faceva comandare dal conte?ma gli avrà cagato nella scarpe , gli avrà scopato la moglie, gli avrà pisciato sul cuscino,ma minimo minimo....!


Roberto Baggio ha fatto il militare nella compagnia atleti di Bologna come quasi tutti i calciatori della sua epoca.
ce li nmandavano apposta perchè al tempo si disputavano i campionati europei e mondiali militari e all'Esercito faceva comodo poter sfruttare i professionisti gratis

E ho i mei seri dubbi che abbia mai fatto servizio di corveè,specie nel fine settimana


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Roberto Baggio ha fatto il militare nella compagnia atleti di Bologna come quasi tutti i calciatori della sua epoca.
> ce li nmandavano apposta perchè al tempo si disputavano i campionati europei e mondiali militari e all'Esercito faceva comodo poter sfruttare i professionisti gratis
> 
> E ho i mei seri dubbi che abbia mai fatto servizio di corveè,specie nel fine settimana


Bè il conte si è fatto rispettare cosa credi?:leccaculo:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutti meridionali,per la precisione napoletani,anche loro ti avranno pisciato addosso.Adesso capisco....:rotfl:



Baggio che fenomeno amico ..in rossoblu rinacque...con Signori coppia galattica...che Bologna!!!

Oscu' ascolta....io dopo il car casualmente fui mandato qua'...la prima sera in camerata i nonni ci risparmiarono..perche'eravamo appena arrivati...la seconda sera no.Tutte le ''spine''della camerata in piedi a marciare dopo il silenzio,compreso un'altro bolognese.
Lothar no...fui esentato..mi dissero..e sai perche'???in 3 ore ero diventato super amico del caporale cosentino,capo dei nonni.
Per dirti che la'nn sempre contava chi eri...anzi...essendo in pratica l'unico locale..era il contrario...ma la volpaggine aiutava


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè il conte si è fatto rispettare cosa credi?:leccaculo:


questa leccatina mi pare di presa per il culo, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

:blank:


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> questa leccatina mi pare di presa per il culo, in tutti i sensi.


Esatto.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Baggio che fenomeno* amico ..in rossoblu rinacque...con Signori coppia galattica...che Bologna!!!
> 
> Oscu' ascolta....io dopo il car casualmente fui mandato qua'...la prima sera in camerata i nonni ci risparmiarono..perche'eravamo appena arrivati...la seconda sera no.Tutte le ''spine''della camerata in piedi a marciare dopo il silenzio,compreso un'altro bolognese.
> Lothar no...fui esentato..mi dissero..e sai perche'???in 3 ore ero diventato super amico del caporale cosentino,capo dei nonni.
> Per dirti che la'nn sempre contava chi eri...anzi...essendo in pratica l'unico locale..era il contrario...ma la volpaggine aiutava



stefano di più 

poi è un gran Figo...


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo ma sappi che chi non ha fatto il militare non sa che cosa sia il car.
> Centro Addestramento Reclute.
> 
> Da me il capo dei nonni era un bresciano.
> ...


sei il solito gradasso, come tutti i tuoi conterranei.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

:blank:


----------



## Lui (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è la verità.
> Pensa che avevo ideato un sistema matematico a caselle.
> In esso meno giorni di caserma avevi più servizi facevi.
> Così chi aveva 11 mesi di caserma diventava borghese e la borghesia non si tocca!
> ...


mio caro, io ne ho fatti 18 e da noi eri prima nonno, poi fantasma e li non ti dico.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mio caro, io ne ho fatti 18 e da noi eri prima nonno, poi fantasma e li non ti dico.


Da noi c'era.
Vice vecchia
vecchia ( e la vecchia è stanca)
vice borga
borghesia
fantasma.

Ho sempre optato per sano nonnismo.


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace
> come saprai chi viene arruolato prima deve fare il car.
> Fu arruolato con il 4 scaglione 1992.
> Caserma pio spaccamela udine.
> ...


Peccato che Baggio essendo del 1967 il militare lo ha fatto nel 1985-86.......Nel 1992 giocava già nella Juve.

E di certo non lo hanno mandato a Padova a fare il CAR......


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Quindi*



perplesso ha detto:


> Peccato che Baggio essendo del 1967 il militare lo ha fatto nel 1985-86.......Nel 1992 giocava già nella Juve.
> 
> E di certo non lo hanno mandato a Padova a fare il CAR......


Quindi il conte si è inventato l'ennesima cazzata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi il conte si è inventato l'ennesima cazzata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vedi un pò tu.   a 25 anni il militare lo faceva solo chi si era laureato....e Baggio di certo non lo era.

diciamo che perlomeno poteva fare meglio i conti.....ma noi gli vogliamo bene e lo perdoniamo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi il conte si è inventato l'ennesima cazzata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





perplesso ha detto:


> vedi un pò tu. a 25 anni il militare lo faceva solo chi si era laureato....e Baggio di certo non lo era.
> 
> diciamo che perlomeno poteva fare meglio i conti.....ma noi gli vogliamo bene e lo perdoniamo



Voi due in coppia siete tremendi


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

Mah diciamo che questa chicca di Baggio era troppo succulenta per farsela scappare....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah diciamo che questa chicca di Baggio era troppo succulenta per farsela scappare....


Potete fare le vostre indagini.
E i rinvii non sono sempre certo legati
solo a motivi di studio, anzi: la normativa parla chiaro.
Vattela a leggere.


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Peccato che Baggio essendo del 1967 il militare lo ha fatto nel 1985-86.......Nel 1992 giocava già nella Juve.
> 
> E di certo non lo hanno mandato a Padova a fare il CAR......





oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi il conte si è inventato l'ennesima cazzata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





perplesso ha detto:


> vedi un pò tu. a 25 anni il militare lo faceva solo chi si era laureato....e Baggio di certo non lo era.
> 
> diciamo che perlomeno poteva fare meglio i conti.....ma noi gli vogliamo bene e lo perdoniamo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Peccato che anch'io sia del 1967
> e peccato che esistano i rinvii
> per motivi di studio e altro.
> 
> ...


Bastava solo dire che hai fatto la boutade e te ne potevi uscire quasi intero,.....

Ripeto,magari lo capisci pure tu: nel 1992 Roberto Baggio giocava nella Juventus ed aveva 25 anni.  E ad aprile giocava le partite di campionato,non faceva il CAR da nessuna parte.  E non ha goduto di nessun rinvio perchè non ha mai messo piede in alcuna università in vita sua.

Se controlli i tabellini,magari vedi anche che partite ha giocato in quel periodo.

Veramente quando si viene sgamati a far figure,almeno il buon senso di tacere.....poi oh....contento tu....

Basta solo che non pretendi che le tue belinate ce le si beva come oro colato


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bastava solo dire che hai fatto la boutade e te ne potevi uscire quasi intero,.....
> 
> Ripeto,magari lo capisci pure tu: nel 1992 Roberto Baggio giocava nella Juventus ed aveva 25 anni. E ad aprile giocava le partite di campionato,non faceva il CAR da nessuna parte. E non ha goduto di nessun rinvio perchè non ha mai messo piede in alcuna università in vita sua.
> 
> ...


l'università non l'ho fatta manco io eppure ho rimandato 4 anni... ....

ma poi che vi frega di cosa ha fatto Baggio nel 1992?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'università non l'ho fatta manco io eppure ho rimandato 4 anni... ....
> 
> ma poi che vi frega di cosa ha fatto Baggio nel 1992?? :rotfl::rotfl:


mah nulla in sè.   era solo per far notare l'ennesima belinata di un cazzaro seriale

PS: in tanti hanno rinviato per motivi di lavoto.....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

:blank:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *mah nulla in sè*. era solo per far notare l'ennesima belinata di un cazzaro seriale
> 
> PS: in tanti hanno rinviato per motivi di lavoto.....



:up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah nulla in sè.   era solo per far notare l'ennesima belinata di un cazzaro seriale
> 
> PS: in tanti hanno rinviato per motivi di lavoto.....


Ma quale belinata è la VERITA'
che puoi verificare....no?


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale belinata è la VERITA'
> che puoi verificare....no?


guarda che per dimostrare la figura che stai facendo basta sfogliare un comunissimo almanacco Panini.....

te l'ho detto potevi salvarti scrivendo "oh che sbadato ho scritto male gli anni..."

invece vuoi insistere su di una cosa talmente e palesemente falsa che dimostra solo la tua pochezza.

lascia stare,veramente

PS: scusa ho dimenticato una cosa: se 6 assegnato al 4/92 ti presenti in caserma quando ti dicono di farlo,sennò arrivano i carabinieri a casa e ti ci trascinano per un orecchio......non ci vai quando pare a te.

vabbeh,ma anch'io che rispondo a fare ad un cazzaro seriale.....


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo ma sappi che chi non ha fatto il militare non sa che cosa sia il car.
> Centro Addestramento Reclute.
> 
> Da me il capo dei nonni era un bresciano.
> ...


caro Conte in caserma Bo dormito 3sere..la seconda feci la guardia...e l'ultima prima del congedo..altra guardia,ma essendo nonno io,scelsi dove andare..alla porta carraia,quindi al coperto..ahahhah..
ma lo Stato ci guadagno'tantissimo..per 11 mesi in pratica lavorai in un posto dove giravano parecchi soldi.
Caso strano..levano un foggiano e mettono Lothar..hai visto mai??incassi triplicati!!!chissa'come e'....
Per ricambiare capitano,mi mandava in licenza,aggiungendo 2 giorni per il viaggio..infatti erano ben 25km....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

:blank:


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti ci sono perfino le foto del giuramento
> Se la posto, fai una scansione, ti guardi tutte le persone e vedrai che in quel campo c'era pure lui.
> Era nel 1992, dopo giugno, perchè dovrei mentire?
> Inizio a sentire che tu non sai niente di quanto sto dicendo
> ...


più probabile che trovi le foto di Baggio in ritiro a luglio con la Juve.  cazzaro.

PS: guarda dov'era Baggio nell'aprile 1992

http://www.juventus.com/juve/it/news/2011/4/tacconi ultima partita 12aprile2011


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Il Conte non parla a vanvera...*

ragazzi fidatevi di Lothar,anche perche'e'un'ordine...attenersi se no vi mando la maledizione del pisello moscio


Il Conte e'un uomo serio e intelligente,lo dico con cognizione di causa,perche'lo conosco.se dice una cosa'e'quella..ok?
Piantatela grazie!


----------



## lunaiena (15 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


>


foto carina,ma ammesso e non concesso che quello sia Baggio,non è riportata la data....

Trovo encomiabile lo sforzo,ma la cazzata del Conte rimane intera

Peraltro questa è una foto di Baggio del 1992

http://www.maidirecalcio.com/wp-con...la-maglia-della-juventus_3540228_980x735.jpeg

se vi sembra abbia la stessa faccia....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi fidatevi di Lothar,anche perche'e'un'ordine...attenersi se no vi mando la maledizione del pisello moscio
> 
> 
> Il Conte e'un uomo serio e intelligente,lo dico con cognizione di causa,perche'lo conosco.se dice una cosa'e'quella..ok?
> Piantatela grazie!


Senti io gli ho già scagati che me frega a me?
Piuttosto sai che Roby travolto dalla crisi ha chiuso il suo negozio di sport?
Casomai la prima volta che vado Caldogno vado in cerca di lui e glielo chiedo no?

Io non me ne intendo, ma i campionati di calcio ci sono anche in estate?

Fece il giuramento e poi se ne andò dove doveva andare come tutti no?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> foto carina,ma ammesso e non concesso che quello sia Baggio,non è riportata la data....
> 
> Trovo encomiabile lo sforzo,ma la cazzata del Conte rimane intera



A me piaceva la foto non era per continuare la polemica 
ma un omaggio al magico


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> foto carina,ma ammesso e non concesso che quello sia Baggio,non è riportata la data....
> 
> Trovo encomiabile lo sforzo,ma la cazzata del Conte rimane intera
> 
> ...



Ma io non me lo ricordo così...
Comunque sia ho appena telefonato ad una sua vicina che conosco, e mi ha detto che mi farà sapere, poi stasera chiedo agli ex commilitoni, che magari non mi sbagli con qualche altro calciatore o sportivo.

Andrò a informarmi meglio...
ma tu piantala di trattarmi male
che non ti ho fatto niente...io

Submano.
Sarai tu e tutta la tua stirpe.


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non me lo ricordo così...
> Comunque sia ho appena telefonato ad una sua vicina che conosco, e mi ha detto che mi farà sapere, poi stasera chiedo agli ex commilitoni, che magari non mi sbagli con qualche altro calciatore o sportivo.
> 
> Andrò a informarmi meglio...
> ...


ah ecco,ti sarai sbagliato con qualcun altro,certo certo......


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non me lo ricordo così...
> *Comunque sia ho appena telefonato ad una sua vicina che conosco, e mi ha detto che mi farà sapere, poi stasera chiedo agli ex commilitoni, che magari non mi sbagli con qualche altro calciatore o sportivo.
> 
> *Andrò a informarmi meglio...
> ...


Vedrai che sicuramente ti sei confuso,.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Vedrai che sicuramente ti sei confuso,.... :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma magari no eh?
Pensa che botta se vi smentisco con fatti certi.
Eh?

Allora sarò io a ridere no?


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari no eh?
> Pensa che botta se vi smentisco con fatti certi.
> Eh?
> 
> Allora sarò io a ridere no?


attendiamo fiduciosi.

ripeto: basta che confronti le 2 foto


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari no eh?
> Pensa che botta se vi smentisco con fatti certi.
> Eh?
> 
> Allora sarò io a ridere no?


opcorn:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> attendiamo fiduciosi.
> 
> ripeto: basta che confronti le 2 foto


Ma non riconosco nessuno dei due.
Con quello che fu in quella caserma.
Attendo le notizie.


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non riconosco nessuno dei due.
> Con quello che fu in quella caserma.
> Attendo le notizie.


allora la cosa è ancor più semplice.  quello che ho postato io è Roberto Baggio nel 1992.

Se non lo riconosci,vuol dire che quello che hai visto tu era qualcun altro.   fine della questione.

tutto il resto è aria fritta


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari no eh?
> Pensa che botta se vi smentisco con fatti certi.
> Eh?
> 
> Allora sarò io a ridere no?



amico io sonola Bibbia del calcio e ti pensa e ripensa...ti dico...

Roberto Baggio ah un fratello(Edy???)..pure lui calciatore...ma a livelli molto piu'bassi...mi pare fossero identici


----------



## perplesso (15 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico io sonola Bibbia del calcio e ti pensa e ripensa...ti dico...
> 
> Roberto Baggio ah un fratello(Edy???)..pure lui calciatore...ma a livelli molto piu'bassi...mi pare fossero identici


bingo.  Non erano identici,ma si somigliavano molto...ed essendo Eddy del 1974,poteva benissimo essere lui nel 1992 in caserma.

Direi che la questione può chiudersi qui


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico io sonola Bibbia del calcio e ti pensa e ripensa...ti dico...
> 
> Roberto Baggio ah un fratello(Edy???)..pure lui calciatore...ma a livelli molto piu'bassi...mi pare fossero identici


TI ho detto mi sto informando proprio da lui, tramite una persona che è vicina di casa, del resto, sai meglio di me, che in caserma non entri con barba e capelli lunghi no?
E poi sono passati vent'anni
E aggiungi che di calcio io non so una beata mazza...
Ricordo che avevamo un altro bravo vicentin che si chiamava Paolo rossi, mi pare...
E ho un paesano che ha giocato o nella roma o nel lazio si chiama negro di cognome...

Se penso a nomi di giocatori mi viene in mente 
Mazzola, zoff, benigni?
E nient'altro...ah si cuccureddu....
Nomi che sentivo alla domenica pomeriggio in collegio, perchè alcuni miei compagni ascoltavano la radio, aspetta boninsegna? Esiste?

Poi maradona...


E quando a scuola si giocava a calcio, mi mettevano sempre in porta...
Ovvio se arrivava il pallone lo scansavo no?

Un altro che conosco...pelè.

So che al mio paese c'è l'unione sportiva perchè un tempo facevano una messa per natale e mi chiedevano di suonare l'organo.

Altra cosa che mi ricordo sono i mondiali del 82.
Alla finale ero in campeggio a Lagundo.

Mi ricordo che cucinammo una crostata con il sale e che i crucchi la magnarono.

Poi ricordo mondiali del 90?
Ero a Bologna.

E mi ricordo che quando l'Italia vinceva le signore si gettavano dentro la fontana che c'è in quell'incrocio mi pare tra via Ugo Bassi e....

Mai andato in uno stadio in vita mia.

Poi quando ero alla caserma borghesi di Vicenza
dove fui aggragato per conto del circolo ufficiali
C'era la caserma vicina allo stadio e ricordo i casini con le auto che dovevo far rimuovere.

Certe volte si giocava al sabato, e certe volte la domenica.

In un certo anno prendevo il treno per bologna la domenica sera.
E tante volte c'erano i tifosi.

Ricordo che una volta treno parte.
Poco dopo uno tirò il freno di emergenza.
Treno si ferma.
SUi binari stavano altri tifosi e partì la sassaiola.
Polizia interviene
Vicino a me una ragazza spavantatissima e ci mettemmo sotto i sedili.
Lei andava a Venezia e io non smontai a padova per seguirla e proteggerla.

Tutto quel che so di calcio: è questo.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> TI ho detto mi sto informando proprio da lui, tramite una persona che è vicina di casa, del resto, sai meglio di me, che in caserma non entri con barba e capelli lunghi no?
> E poi sono passati vent'anni
> E aggiungi che di calcio io non so una beata mazza...
> Ricordo che avevamo un altro bravo vicentin che si chiamava Paolo rossi, mi pare...
> ...


ahahaha.la fontana e'la piu'bella.casso amico e la fontana del Nettuno..simbolo della citta'...adesso quando c'e'vento la transennano,perche'i cretini la scalano..
Negro.....chiedili di Bologna..sono certo abbia giocato qua'...
i''tifosi''ai quali ti riferisci sono quelli del Verona credo...tra loro e vicentini faida antica tipo noi e cesena....sai che lo scorso anno ns ultras e loro si sono dati appuntamento,per menarsi a Cervia???prima della partita...e sempre sti cretini,purtroppo miei quasi concittadini...hanno poi assaltato mezza Cesena...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paolo_Negro

Questo mio paesano calciatore.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paolo_Negro
> 
> Questo mio paesano calciatore.


visto amico??la mitica memoria Lothariana..pero'la maglia non ti dice niente invornito??..possibile?? e il BFC
sullo scudetto neanche???Bologna Footbaal Club....come ti avevo detto..


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> visto amico??la mitica memoria Lothariana..pero'la maglia non ti dice niente invornito??..possibile?? e il BFC
> sullo scudetto neanche???Bologna Footbaal Club....come ti avevo detto..


no...che maglia eh?
Io ne conosco solo tre: juventus zebra, inter blu nero, milan rosso nero no?

Poi mi piacciono molto i film di abatantuono....
Eccezziunale veramente...

[video=youtube;UmyIg0109_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmyIg0109_0[/video]


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2013)

:dorme:


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Cosa è diventato il calcio ...*



free ha detto:


> :dorme:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :dorme:


:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::cincin2::fumo:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaha.la fontana e'la piu'bella.casso amico e la fontana del Nettuno..simbolo della citta'...adesso quando c'e'vento la transennano,perche'i cretini la scalano..
> Negro.....chiedili di Bologna..sono certo abbia giocato qua'...
> i''tifosi''ai quali ti riferisci sono quelli del Verona credo...tra loro e vicentini faida antica tipo noi e cesena....sai che lo scorso anno ns ultras e loro si sono dati appuntamento,per menarsi a Cervia???prima della partita...e sempre sti cretini,purtroppo miei quasi concittadini...hanno poi assaltato mezza Cesena...


Intersezione  via marconi lì andavano attorno con le auto e le signore si gettavano dentro...grande rotatoria di piazza dei martiri
Ma il treno andava verso venezia, e non verso milano, non potevano essere veronesi o bresciani...


----------



## oscuro (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Ave*

Ave a te principe della cazzata.:rotfl:


----------

